# General Movie Trivia



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

This game is the same as Horror Movie trivia only it is about general movies,
actors and actresses.

This famous actor's birth name was Archibald Alexander Leach. Who is he?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Cary Grant


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You are absolutely correct. Your turn Mr. C


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Most of the ships in the first Pirates of the Caribbean film were not real ships. Instead, ....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

They used computor created images?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

okay, they probably did in some shots, but I'm referring to the shots where the characters are actually out at sea...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

They were on the "Lady Washington" , the official tall ship ambassador of the State of Washington.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

True, but remember we're talking about the ships that _aren't _real...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Either a soundstage or models in a tank


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Once again, true, but the question is what was used for the ships _on the sea_ that were not real.

Hint: it may be that you need to watch a video or two to get the answer (that's how I found the information)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Some sort of floating platform?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about a barge with a wooden outer shell simulating a ship (Dauntless) and a set on a barge (some of the Black Pearl shots)?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm giving it to Roxy for the specific use of "barge"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here we go:

Contrary to popular belief, this is not the first film to use the word "damn". Name the film.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Gone With the Wind?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You got it, Goblin! Your turn.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

This famous actress was born Doris Mary Ann Von Kappelhoff


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Doris Day?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct. You're turn Mr.Chicken


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

The first draft of _E.T._ was written by whom, on the set of which movie?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

According to the Internet Movie Data Base The script was largely written whilst on location filming for Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) during filming breaks. Steven Spielberg dictated the story to screenwriter Melissa Mathison who was there with her then-boyfriend and future husband Harrison Ford.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

correct, goblin


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A clerical error by 20 Century-Fox probably cost Roddy McDowall a Best Supporting Actor Academy Award nomination for his performance in this film.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Planet of the Apes?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nope. Clue # 2...........

Widely regarded as one of the biggest flops of all time, reality is quite different: the film made its money back despite the horrendous costs, but not all at once - it took several years. It was one of the highest grossing films of the 1960s. According to the late director Joseph L. Mankiewicz, many of the best scenes were cut and there are between 90 and 120 minutes of character development and story missing.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cleopatra


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct Spooky. Your turn


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sigourney Weaver said that whenever she put on the blonde wig to become her character in this movie, "I could feel my IQ drop precipitously"


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Correct


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

At $3.7 million, this was a very expensive independent production. In its initial box office run, it only earned $3.3 million.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

_It's A Wonderful Life_


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct. Your turn Mr. Chicken


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

"Round up the usual suspects" originated in which film?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Casablanca


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

that's the one!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Humphrey Bogart won the only Oscar of his career for his role in this movie. Name the movie.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The African Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You are correct, Goblin. One of my favorite movies, too


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

This film inspired a short-lived craze for yelling out "Attaboy, (name)" during speeches and other situations. This came from a running gag used in this film.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm going out on a limb here...
_The Ghost and Mr. Chicken_


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

If you didn't get that one right I was gonna shoot you!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Let's try a 3-parter:
What is the question that triggers this response, as well as the movie in which it occurs, and the name of the real person whom the film quotes?

"I think of a man and I take away reason and accountability."


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

"How do you write women so well?"
As Good as it Gets

Not sure if you mean Jack Nicolson or his charater Melvin Udall


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

correct so far, but the quote was taken from a real life author, and that's what I'm looking for...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

John Updike?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

yessir. Goblin's turn!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The mansion shown in this film is the infamous Sheik Al-Fassi mansion in Beverly Hills. The tacky rooms shown in the film were actually shot in the mansion thanks to its cavernous size rooms. The mansion also had its own basement Disco where the dance scene was filmed. The 38-room mansion no longer exists; it was torched by an arsonist in 1980.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

_The Jerk (1979)_


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct. Your turn Mr. Chicken


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's a quote. Name the film.
"What's important is clean air and clean water."


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Akira Kurosawa's Dreams


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Correct. A truly beautiful film


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Jack Nicholson received a percentage of the gross on this film, and due to its massive box-office took home around $60 million. As of 2003 it is still the single-movie record for actor's salary.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

_Batman_ (1989)?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct. Your turn Mr. Chicken


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Stanley Tucci's sister sings in the restaurant in this film


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Big Night?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Yessir


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The setting was for this movie changed from the 1930s to the Edwardian era at the suggestion of the Sherman Brothers (Robert B. Sherman and Richard M. Sherman).


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Clue # 2:
Walt Disney regarded this movie as one of the crowning achievements of his career.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

_Mary Poppins_


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct Mr. Chicken.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

How were the skills of the traditional stop motion animators put to use on _Jurassic Park_?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Steven Spielberg wanted to use stop motion animation for the dinosaur effects and had Phil Tippett put together a short demo of the kitchen scene using claymation dinosaurs (Barbie dolls were substituted for the actual actors).


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

oops, forgot about this!

I'll give it you you, Goblin, since no one else guessed, but I was actually looking for the fact that the stop-mo folks animated a lot of the CG dinos via scale models outfitted with motors that would transfer the position data of the physical dino into the computer model. 

Anyway, Goblin's turn!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Steven Spielberg was offered the chance to direct this film, but the producers balked at the salary he asked for. They decided to wait until they saw how "this fish movie" (Jaws (1975)) that he had just completed did at the box office. The movie was a huge success, and Spielberg went on to other projects.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

my sources point toward _Superman_


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct. Your turn Mr. Chicken


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Who was the first person to be hired by Pixar expressly to direct a feature? Give the person's name and the film they made.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

John Lasseter and Toy Story?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

nope. Lasseter had been with the company for some time before they decided to make a feature film.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Is this a well known director or somebody you've hardly ever heard of?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Well, Pixar's only made 10 feature films, so there aren't too many choices


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Pete Docter and Monsters Inc?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

nope. Docter was the among the first animators working at Pixar.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

okay, HINT: this is someone who had directed a successful film before their Pixar flick


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Brad Bird and Ratatouille?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

very close, but not quite


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Brad Bird - The Incredibles


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, Spooky. Bird had previously directed The Iron Giant, and Pixar thought he would be a good fresh pair of eyes to oversee their next production (which itself was based on a story concept Bird was developing)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

This is the first time a movie was made as a sequel to a specific television show episode.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Dallas?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That would be a no.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Serenity?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Gunsmoke: The Last Apache?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

No, this movie came out long befoe Serenity, and it is based on a single episode of a TV show.

No to you too Goblin, that was a TV movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Star Trek: Wrath of Khan


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You are correct Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here we go:

Many Hollywood personalities, US Congressmen, and political commentators appear in this film as themselves. Name the film.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Is it a new film or an old one?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Working from memory here, but could it be either of the _Iron Man_s?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nope, the Iron Man movies are not what I have in mind.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dave


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Legally Blonde?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 has the answer - your turn, babe


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

First mainstream film to have the music performed entirely by electronic instruments.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

probably not, but Planet of the Apes?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Escape from New York?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

No and no, but it is a Sci-Fi movie, and older than either of those movies.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

close encounters ??


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Forbidden Planet?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Goblin got it. Your turn G.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

This movie was originally planned as an action film starring Steve McQueen. After McQueen's death, the lead went to someone else and the film became a comedy. 
Name the actor that replaced him and the name of the film.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

might be time for a hint


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Jackie Chan makes one of his first US film appearances in this film


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

hint?


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Burt Reynolds

Cannonball Run


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You are correct Badger


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The 'cripple fight' between Timmy and Jimmy from South Park (espisode 67) is a direct parody of a famous movie fight scene. What movie and who were the ones fighting?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I know it's "They Live", but I don't know who were the ones fighting.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

They live and it was Keith David and Roddy Piper.
Seen the film just last week


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Goblin wins...your move.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

In 2007, the American Film Institute ranked this as the #6 Greatest Movie of All Time.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

_The Wizard of Oz_


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I lied.
_Gone With The Wind_


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

This scene from AFI's original #6 movie exists only on home movie


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The jitterbug dance


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

yup, your go


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Rod Steiger, Lee Marvin, Robert Mitchum and Burt Lancaster all turned down the lead role
in this film. John Wayne eagerly sought the role but was turned down by the producer.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Patton 1970


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct PirateLady


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

What was the longest movie ever made?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

War and Peace?


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Greed


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Nope . listed in the Guiness Book of World Records.... Was never released to the public


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The Cure for Insomnia?


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Correct..


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The noise the gopher makes in Caddyshack was vocalized by what animal?


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Kookaburra bird.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Wrong.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Need a hint? It's an aquatic animal


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

squid?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dolphin


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Roxy got it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

For this movie, Cary Grant was given the choice of which of the two male lead roles he wanted to play. Surprisingly, he chose the less showy part. Name the movie.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

The Philadelphia Story?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy speaks through me, you are correct Mr. C.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Roxy speaks through me, you are correct Mr. C.


Amazing! I didn't even see her lips move once!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Roxy is giving Jeff Dunham a run for his money!

The director of this film intended these creatures to be underwater puppets, but opted for CGI when he realized the impracticality of the original pursuit. Name the creatures.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Water Horse?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

nope


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Need a clue


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The Aliens from Alien 3...?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

nope


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Spooky1 is very close on the movie
remember the answer is the name of the creature


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Grindylows?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

no, I think that was in the movie Spooky1 mentioned.
different creature, different (but very similar) movie


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Inferius from Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

no. The director of the film only did one of the series


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Need a clue


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

this is in the 3rd Harry Potter movie


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

'Scuze me..I burped.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Dementors


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

there we go! Director Alfonso Cuaron worked with puppeteer Basil Twist to produce some test footage underwater (because of the way the cloth of the dementors' costumes would flow in water), but ultimately decided it was too hard to get exactly the performances he was after this way.

Goblin's turn


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

This was James Whitmore's final feature film.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Majestic?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct Roxy. Your turn


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

In this movie, one of the main characters speaks a total of three words: "No ticket" while on a train and "Thanks" during one of the final scenes. Name the movie.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Need a clue


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I know this one, but I'll be silent for the moment.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

HInt #1: There's a clue in Spooky1's post


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Silence of the Lambs?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

No, and that's a horror movie anyway

Hint #2: This is a comedy with strong religion content.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Holy Matrimony?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nope.

Hint #3 - The final scenes in the movie take place at a church

Bonus hint: God is a woman in this movie


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a Buddy who knows this one.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

I know .... I know..... ( he's my twin) grin


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hint #4 - The movie's name begins with a D.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Dogma...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yay, finally someone has saved me from having to check this thread

Your turn, Badger!


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

This actor claimed to have come from the Planet of the Toes in order to bring us produce. Name the actor and movie...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Bobcat Goldthwait in One Crazy Summer


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Correct. Next...?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

This movie features the largest pie fight ever staged. Name the film.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Great Race


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You got it Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The hearse featured at the funeral in this movie currently resides in front of the Haunted Mansion at Walt Disney World.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The Haunted Mansion?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

No


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Beetle Juice?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope

Hint #1: The movie was a Western.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Paint your wagon?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope

Hint #2: There was a well known singer in this movie, but he didn't sing.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The Sons of Katie Elder


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The beginning and ending sequences marked the final feature film appearences for Red Skelton. Name the film.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Apparently another clue is needed. 

Vintage airplanes figured prominately in this film.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Those Magnificent Men in Their Flying Machines


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You got it. Your turn Badger


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

John Wayne once told a movie director "I can't do a movie like that but I'll be first in line to see it!"

What director and what movie?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mel Brooks, Blazing Saddles!


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Correct. Next...?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

This movie has been banned in Malaysia because of the use of fictional Malaysian Prime Minister as the subject of assassination.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Zoolander?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Correct


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

This film marked the first ever joint production by two big-name movie companies; Warner Bros. and 20th Century Fox.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Obviously you need a clue. lol. This was Jennifer Jones final film


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The Towering Inferno?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct Scareme. Your turn


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

In this war drama, the director originally wanted the older son in a famous acting family, but by the time the movie came together, the younger brother was cast since the older son was too old to play the role.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Full Metal Jacket?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

No


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hint: a member of this family I'm talking about went into rehab lately. I know, not much of a hint, everybody's going to rehab now.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Platoon?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Right. Stone wanted Emilio Estevez, but by the time he got the money, he thought Emilio was to old to play a kid who dropped out of collage. So he went with Charlie.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

In this Sci-Fi movie, the hero and the villain never meet, nor do they communicate in any way.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Must've been a short film.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Star wars, the original ( which is episode 4 techically). Luke never meets Darth vader in that one. He does in the second one. And as far as I know they never talk to each other either, not until the empire strikes back, where he says Luke I am your Father. 

So if that isn't the movie, then several fit your description


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Not the movie I have in mind, though it does come close to fitting the description. Luke does actually see Vader when Vader strikes down Obe Wan. So I'll give a hint.

Hint #1: This movie is from the 90's.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

You are right, he did see him, which is pretty close to meeting him. I will give you that and I had forgotten about that scene.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

How about Cube or The Cube. I don't think they ever meet the creator of the machine in the movie, but dang I guess the creator puts them in the cube to begin with. hmm...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope

Hint #2: "Perfect"


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The Fifth Element?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Correct


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

125 stunt people were used during the filming of this movie. No one was killed or injured.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Titanic?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

No


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

haha, didn't think so but I thought 125 stunt men means big movie, big means giant, titan, titanic. Yet lets guess that. 

How about kill bill?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nope. Hint # 1: disaster


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

2012?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nope.
Hint # 3: It contains five Academy Award winning actors


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Poseidon Adventure (1972)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You got it Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of the actresses in this film, who played a character based on herself, had to audition several times before being cast for the part.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thirteen?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not the movie I have in mind. However, as with Thirteen, the story of the main character is based on a real person.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another hint - there is a lot of dancing in this movie


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

All that Jazz? The actress was Ann Reinking?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bingo! You're up, Goblin!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

This movie was named as one of "The 20 Most Overrated Movies Of All Time" by Premiere.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Titanic


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nope.

The film started shooting on 13 October 1938 and was completed on 16 March 1939 at 
a then-unheard-of cost of $2,777,000. It earned only $3,000,000 on its initial release.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wizard of Oz


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You got it


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

In this film, many cultural and historic icons are destroyed, including Christ the Redeemer of Rio de Janeiro, and the Vatican. The director of this movie also wished to depict the destruction of the Kaaba in Mecca. The idea was scrapped however, when producer and co-writer of the film opposed the idea. He later stated that he made the decision because he did not want a fatwa issued against him by radical Muslims.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

2012


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

correct


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

All the animal captures in this picture were performed by the actual actors; no stuntmen 
or animal handlers were substituted onscreen. The rhino really did escape, and the actors 
really did have to recapture it - and the director included the sequence for its realism.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nope. It's not a comedy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hatari?


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking too.......I don't really see Jim Carey doing that......John Wayne, Now thats a different story.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You got it Roxy. Your turn


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The director of this movie has a cameo appearance in the movie as a photographer. Name the movie.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(Shhhhh....I can't find the instructions I was given on how to post pics on here...DON'T TELL ANYONE, 'kay?)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Young and innocent


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nope, but youu have a clue in your answer, Goblin


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Presumed Innocent?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nope, but the same clue is in your guess

And I'll move up the trivia post:

The director of this movie has a cameo appearance in the movie as a photographer. Name the movie.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Guilty till proven innocent?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nope.

Another hint - This would be considered a period film.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The Age of Innocence


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ding ding ding!!!!

One of my favorites, too

Your turn.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Promotional events for this film were postponed for a week following the assassination of John F. Kennedy.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Star wars


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks, to Google, the answer is McLintock


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Spiderclimber said:


> Star wars


Star Wars was in 1977......Kennedy was assassinated in 1963


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Thanks, to Google, the answer is McLintock


You got it Spooky1


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Goblin said:


> Star Wars was in 1977......Kennedy was assassinated in 1963


that may be true, but I didn't want to google the dates, so I threw out the first movie that came to mind.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Despite a popular urban legend this film was NEVER banned in Iraq. Due to its controversial content the distributors never attempted to distribute it in Iraq.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

South Park: Bigger Longer & Uncut


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Correct


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

This movie was made and released about two years after Richard Sale's novel of the same name was first published in 1975.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

White Buffalo?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You got it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Although this movie is a non-stop action film, not a single explosion occurs throughout.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Crank?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

correct


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The actor that played him in the film wore clothes that Sir Charles Warren had actually wore. Name the film


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jack the Ripper


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You got it


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Adolph Caesar was signed on to play a role in this movie, but in the weeks of filming, Caesar died of a heart attack and Eli Wallach took over his role. Name the movie.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Tough Guys?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

correct


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The actors were given two huge scripts, one with all the dialogue, the other with the action.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Kill Bill...?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nope. Hint #1: It's a comedy


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

hint 2 please. 

Until then, I will guess spaceballs


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll go with "It's A Mad Mad Mad Mad World"


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

And you be correct


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Dang, I have seen that movie too and it was a goodie. Come on Roxy whats the next clue?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry, been out sick

The female lead for this film was originally offered to Bette Davis.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The African Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Correct - your turn!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Ronald Reagan and Jack Benny were offered the starring role inthe picture, but turned it down. 
Bob Hope was offered the part and was eager to do it but Paramount Pictures refused to loan 
him out to Warner Bros. for the project. Name the film


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Arsenic and Old Lace (1944)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You got it Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A jet engine from a Boeing 707 was used to create wind in some scenes in this movie.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

That's easy. Twister


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Correct - your turn.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The large grosses for this film were noticed by Alfred Hitchcock. This led him to create his own low-budget horror film - Psycho (1960).


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Hint #2: William Castle


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Hint #3: Vincent Price


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

House on Haunted Hill (1959) - more of a horror movie trivia than general movie trivia


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You got it Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This movie cost $3.5 million and took 34 days to make. Name the movie.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Surely you can't be serious?

Airplane?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Correct, babe - your turn!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

This movie features one of the longest credited cast lists in movie history; all 181 student extras' names are listed in the closing credits.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Animal House?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope (Roxy made the same guess at home)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Napoleon Dynamite (2004)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Correct Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The title of this film appears nowhere in the dialogue nor any of the song lyrics.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

My Fair Lady?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bingo! You're up.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Over 100 glass and matte paintings were used in this film to recreate the London skyline of 1910.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Mary Poppins


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You got it


----------

